

Optimizing large selector sets - SamyPesse
https://github.com/blog/1756-optimizing-large-selector-sets

======
lclemente
Very cool! Could this be merged into jQuery, or are there reasons why that's
not a good idea?

~~~
SamyPesse
"Both of these libraries should be unnecessary and hopefully obsoleted by
browsers someday. Browsers already implement techniques like this to process
CSS styles efficiently. It's still unfortunate we have no native
implementation of declarative event handlers, even though people have been
doing this since 2006."

I think they believe jQuery will rapidly become the past so no reason to merge
it.

~~~
joshpeek
"both" referring to selector-set and jquery patch. Its wishful thinking that
browsers could expose a similar api as selector set that they already use for
matching css rules.

